# 10/11/08 Orienteering Results



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got the email informing us of the results of this past Saturday's orienteering competition held at Bernheim Forest near Louisville.

*How we fared*:
- 1st Place of 9 individuals on the JV boys course. 3 hours to complete, and our member (10th grader) did it in 1:09:58.

- 2nd Place of 5 teams on the 4 hour course; Our team (3 boys) did it in 3:33. 

- 5th Place of 11 teams on the JV Team Course. 3 hours to complete it, and our team of 2 boys did it in 2:04:35.

All of the above students are now eligible to go to the State HS Meet on Nov. 15th 8)


----------



## slim357 (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats =D> I had to look up orienteering as I had no clue what is was, good luck at the state meet


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratz =D> and slim dont feel bad so did I. Here is the wikipeda definition of it, sounds like a cool sport

"Orienteering is a family of sports that require navigational skills using a map and compass, usually in combination with point to point racing, in diverse and usually unfamiliar terrain. Participants are given a map, usually a specially prepared orienteering map, which they use to find control points.[1] Originally a training exercise in land navigation for military officers, orienteering has developed many variations. Among these, the oldest and the one with the most "starts" per year[citation needed] is foot orienteering. For purposes of this article, foot orienteering serves as a point of departure for discussion of all other variations."


----------



## russ010 (Oct 14, 2008)

I found out what orienteering was during one of my military training camps I had to go to... I spent 4 weeks out in different terrains (desert, mountain, swamps, etc...) we spent a week in each location. The first 2 days we were by ourselves. They dropped us each 10 miles from each other, and we had 2 days to hit the rally point. From there we had 3-4 days to find a simulated LZ that was using 25-30 miles away.. There were 4 of us total.... man I miss those days. Sometimes I wish I was still doing that... but that's not a career for starting a family


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I found out what orienteering was during one of my military training camps I had to go to... I spent 4 weeks out in different terrains (desert, mountain, swamps, etc...) we spent a week in each location. The first 2 days we were by ourselves. They dropped us each 10 miles from each other, and we had 2 days to hit the rally point. From there we had 3-4 days to find a simulated LZ that was using 25-30 miles away.. There were 4 of us total.... man I miss those days. Sometimes I wish I was still doing that... but that's not a career for starting a family



Good old LandNav! Never had to do it in the Navy, lol. We used to say we were only a mile from land..................straight down, lol. It is a skill that can come in useful for people if they're outdoors types. The students don't have it as hard as active duty training. They know they'll be on a bus home after the event. lol.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish my school would have had something like that... i mean, I did grow up in the boon docks. We used the moss on the trees to find our way around though - that kind of gave me an advantage when I went into that training too... except for the desert, nothing but flats and the heat rising off the sand. 

In the end, they will never forget how to do it... I haven't used it for 3 years (when I got out of special ops) but I'm still in the military, just in a more "sheltered" environment. I sit right under a 20' satellite antenna, talk about a good target!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I wish my school would have had something like that... i mean, I did grow up in the boon docks. We used the moss on the trees to find our way around though - that kind of gave me an advantage when I went into that training too... except for the desert, nothing but flats and the heat rising off the sand.
> 
> In the end, they will never forget how to do it... I haven't used it for 3 years (when I got out of special ops) but I'm still in the military, just in a more "sheltered" environment. I sit right under a 20' satellite antenna, talk about a good target!




I've talked to a few fellas that served in the sand pit, and they say the same thing.....just sand and no landmarks. :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 15, 2008)

Mr. WW, please tell your students good luck in the up-coming meet and Tinboat Nation is behind them.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll pass that along to them. Thank you


----------

